# Gravel bike wheelset recommendation



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

Soma Double Cross frame accepts both mountain or road bike rear hubs.
Looking for under $300 disc wheels that don't weigh a ton.
I weigh 200lbs and intend to use the bike for mostly dirt road rides and as my winter bike. 
Currently using old MTB wheels and 700-28 tires in the winter and 700-35 tires on the dirt roads
Thanks
Bart


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

For your low budget your best best for better wheel quality is custom if you find a good builder or lace them yourself.
Shimano disc hubs $80, Archetype rims $110, spokes/nipples $85, beer for builder $25.
Then save your pennies and put a set of Challenge Strada Bianca on them for when you don't go on mud.


----------



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been looking at Mavic Crossride wheels...some mixed reviews


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

dcgriz said:


> For your low budget your best best for better wheel quality is custom if you find a good builder or lace them yourself.
> Shimano disc hubs $80, Archetype rims $110, spokes/nipples $85, beer for builder $25.
> Then save your pennies and put a set of Challenge Strada Bianca on them for when you don't go on mud.


That is what I have on my Double Cross disc frame:

Shimano XT hubs
Archetype rims (32f/32r)
Sapim Race spokes 3x both wheels

As a side note, if you didn't get brakes yet, I recommend disc brakes with some adjustability in different directions like Avid BB7 road brakes. Otherwise the brake mounting tabs on the fork may need to be faced for vibration-free and quiet braking which is what I had to do with mine.


----------



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

Went with the Mavic Crossride. Reasonable weight with a reputable manufacturer. Ordered from my LBS. $300. I can even switch them out on my mountain bike if need be.


----------

